# new guy



## Hitter_zz_actual (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi. new here. Looks like a lot of info. looking forward to learning from the vets.


----------



## Riles (Dec 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Dec 10, 2015)

Welcome....


----------

